# Ice and frost inside frostless freezer



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

they are probably refering to the rubber seal around the edge of the freezer and fridge doors. where the seal contacts the fridge are they dirty or have anything on the surface or are they cracked. when you close the fridge can you see any gaps? you should be able to get replacements at an appliance parts store. what is the freezer and fridge set on for temperature?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

How old are the kids and why do they eat so many Popsicles?


----------



## dannat (May 5, 2011)

The freezer is an upright and no refrig. the temp is set at -5 , . i dont see any cracks or gaps in the seal. it is fairly clean. no kids...and no popsicles around. the door doesnt get opened very much. Is the seal very hard to replace? Something i can do?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

If that gasket seals all the way around-just look at it to tell. there's a service flash for repair. contact a servicer who does Fridg'.


----------



## prometheis78063 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello from the San Antonio area! I have a 20 cu/ft commercial grade Whirlpool frost free upright freezer (model #EV201NXMQ05). I too have the same frost issue on the top shelf and door shelf on top (see pics). I have recently replaced the seal (twice) after stretching it out in the sun for 1 week on each side. I also releveled the door and replaced the defrost timer (#WP3-81329) as the unit is 15 years old. The unit maintains a -4 degree temperature w/no problem and the seal looks like it's making good contact. Please help before it freezer burns my food, thanks in advance.


----------

